# Mercury 15, owner says it's a 4 stroke, help me ID please



## Hydrilla (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't have the serial number yet, and sorry in advance for the poor pics, they were sent to me via cell phone. This is a 15hp Mercury that the owner claims is a 4 stroke. I may be interested in buying it, but it looks like an older generation motor than I remember Merc making a 4 stroke. If someone recognizes anything about this motor to ID the year within a few years, maybe I'll be able to tell if it is or not. It is about 85 miles from my house and I won't be able to go check it out until Saturday. I may still be interested in it if it's not a 4 stroke, but the price I'd be willing to pay would be different.

I did ask for the S/N, and hopefully he will send it to me, that would help with identification.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 17, 2010)

Post a larger picture, Looks like a 2 stroke...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant tell from the pic, if the head were the plugs go in is basicly flat, then it is a 2 stroke, It certainly looks far to old to be a 4, Id say it is a 70's era motor.


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 17, 2010)

He sent me the serial number, it is OC 117991.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 17, 2010)

:twisted: Definetley looks like an older model. I would say its a 2 stroke. Ask him if he has to mix oil with the gasoline?


----------



## kbkid (Jan 17, 2010)

From what I can tell, it appears to be identical to my 15HP. Mine is a 1988 or 89 model and as others have said, it is definitely a two stroke. 







Here is a link to parts for the motor and at the top it says serial numbers 0A197112 through 0D280999.


----------



## kbkid (Jan 17, 2010)

I've even got a service manual that Jim sent me, if you do end up picking it up.


----------



## jsharp (Jan 17, 2010)

looks liek a 2 stroke look up the serial number and that will tell you year and everything you need to know may have to ask for model number


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks a ton guys. kbkid, no doubt it's the same as yours! Have you been happy with your motor? I may still be interested in it, but again I won't be willing to pay as much of course.

jsharp, thanks- I've been to a couple of sites that tell you the year based on S/N but I can't figure it out


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 17, 2010)

What kind of price? 500.00?


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 17, 2010)

My buddy just got a 15 gamefisher that is identical to a mercury. believe it was made by force, 300 bux, runs like a champ to.


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 17, 2010)

He didn't really say since he was responding to my wanted ad on Craigslist, but yeah- $500 is what I was thinking after finding out what it is. He asked what I wanted to pay, and I said well my range is up to about $1k, but that is for a 2000 model 4 stroke I was looking at that sold before I could get to it. 



Bugpac said:


> What kind of price? 500.00?


----------



## kbkid (Jan 18, 2010)

My motor has done pretty well for me. When I initially got it it was a bit temperamental, but once I cleaned it up and changed the plugs and stuff, everything has been great. 

I wouldn't pay any more than $500 for the motor if I were you though. I'd even offer him as little as $350 or $400 and go from there. It seems that he isn't even sure of what the motor is worth, since he was telling you it was a four stroke. Good luck with it, my motor has done pretty well.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 18, 2010)

If the guy thinks that it is a 4 stroke and has been running it as such, I wouldn't touch that motor with a 10 foot pole. :shock:


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 18, 2010)

Crao, good point!! :shock: I hadn't thought about that. He did say that it's his but his uncle is the only one who uses it, so maybe he just doesn't know a thing about it at all. The more I learn about it, the more I think I'd be better off to keep looking.




Quackrstackr said:


> If the guy thinks that it is a 4 stroke and has been running it as such, I wouldn't touch that motor with a 10 foot pole. :shock:


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 18, 2010)

If hes been running it without oil it is dead already, he has to be mixing the oil if its running, sounds like maybe its not really his from that last statement, and the fact he thinks its a 4 stroke, Maybe Stolen?


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 18, 2010)

He contacted me via text, and I told him about the year, and that it's not a 4 stroke. He apologized, an I told him what I was told it was worth. He said he had been asking $850 but "will take $700 to help me out some." 

It may be worth that to someone, and I wish him luck, but it's not worth that to me.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 18, 2010)

keep looking... I got a ted williams 9.9 id sell way way cheaper than that, its just a little ugly is all...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 18, 2010)

seen a 2007 mercury 9.9 4 stroke on ATL craigs list for 1300 think that high as well, 1k might be a good buy tho...


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I know there are a lot better deals out there if I look hard and don't jump on the first thing I see. I hate that I missed the '99 Evinrude 4 stroke 15 hp listed for $1000 or best offer. SUPER nice gentleman selling it too, I just wasn't fast enough. That thing looked new, had about 20 hours on it. I'll find something soon... [-o<


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 18, 2010)

Dude haggled with me and came down to $500, I told him I may come check it out and if it runs good, has good compression, etc then I may consider it. I have been around a day or two and know how to smell something fishy, so I'll see what happens.

The wife has a lot of reservations about me buying something this old but I've always heard with small HP outboards, age wasn't as important as with the bigger ones.


----------



## DenisD (Jan 18, 2010)

Hydrilla, there's a 05 merc 15 4 stroke on eastern NC craigs list for $1200, doesn't say if short shaft but looks like it. Says 20 hrs. I don't know if you already saw this one, but it sounds like what you are looking for. The phone no. listed is 336-621-3568. I looked for about the same motor but elect for a long time, finally gave up and bought a new Suzuki from porta bote. It had been returned because a guy bought the wrong shaft lenth. They knocked another $100 off the already good price so I'm happy. Hope it is still there for you. My mother used to say if it's for you it will be there, i never believed her and it usually pissed me off. Good luck I'll keep an eye for one for you.


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 18, 2010)

DenisD thanks- I did see that one, and tried to call the number listed a bunch of times but kept getting a fast busy signal. I tried again early today and it rang to my surprise, and I talked to the guy. He has several people in line to come look at it and say they will buy it, so I'm outta luck probably. He's way too far away from me to go there before the weekend. Thanks again tho!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 18, 2010)

Check the compression, thats the biggest thing IMO. you can get a comp tester at auto zone or simialr for around 20 bux, always a good tool to have if you tinker with stuff..


----------



## VA Bassin (Jan 18, 2010)

check out www.smalloutboards.com, most of their motors are only used 1 season and are in perfect shape!!


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 23, 2010)

The search for a motor is over, I got a 2000 model 15hp Tohatsu! It is in fantastic shape, starts on the first pull every time, and purrs like a kitten. "Almost" sounds like a 4 stroke to me even though it isn't. 

Here are a couple of pics 8) Yes there is a piece of pitchfork strapped to the lower unit, used as a deflection plate. I'm also including a pic of the 15' long 42" wide Polar Kraft boat and trailer that came with the deal! Too bad I can't keep this boat too, it's already been vetoed by "the boss".


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats that engine looks like it just came out of the showroom,,,did the previous owner ever use it?? Mike


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mike, it has some scratches but is in really good shape for 10 years old.


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 24, 2010)

I already sold the boat and trailer that came with this motor, got $800 for it. That means this Tohatsu cost me $450 :shock:


----------



## DenisD (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on the motor find and quick sale of boat and trailer. I bet it was a tough decision to start a new mod project or stick with your just completed one. Can't wait to see pics of new motor test run if you've got them, that motor should really move your boat. Are you planning to play around with motor height for max performance or stick it on and fish? I'm trying to decide if I want to try a jack plate on one of my boats or not worry about it. I have to remove the motor to store the boat so bolting it on would be tough since I can't seal bolt holes. With a jack plate I could seal transom bolts and just bolt motor to plate when it's on. Later, new motor looks great


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 26, 2010)

DenisD, I don't plan to mess with the motor setup, other than get a stainless prop at some point. I ran it Saturday and with 2 people and too much gear, it ran 20.5 mph on the GPS. That's plenty fast for me. I plan to keep this boat and get a 16 or 17 footer next winter or the one after, and build it up. That boat I'll probably try to optimize/tweak, etc.


----------

